

Ideas for Raspberry Pi Projects - iSloth
http://pingbin.com/2012/12/30-cool-ideas-raspberry-pi-project/#

======
silversmith
Since later point releases of 0.8 line (don't remember exactly) Node.js
compiles on ARM out of the box. I think node.js is a great fit here, since
it's a high level environment that is comparatively light on resources. Also,
0.6.x is available as debian package for ARM, but some cool things (such as
connect-assets) need 0.8.

I myself have a Hackberry board (beffier and more expensive than Pi), and use
it as sort of junk drawer of a home/download/communication automation server -
runs headless version of Debian and bunch of small applications.

Also, automating the setup of the whole thing made the whole experience much
more pleasant. I myself used Sprinkle - you can check it out here
<https://github.com/tmikoss/hackberry>

~~~
maratd
> since it's a high level environment that is comparatively light on resources

Just an FYI, but Node.js needs to load the V8 engine for each process. So each
process is at least 10MB, which compared to pretty much every other language,
is pretty heavy.

~~~
Yaggo
In the other hand, due to Node.js' asynchronous nature, single process
(thread) can serve big number of simultaneous clients, assuming the code is
non-blocking.

------
DanBC
Raspberry Pi seems ideal for people who want to build Linux from scratch,
including tinkering and compiling kernels - the known set of hardware and
number of people running it helps. With a bit of luck this might help filter
people into low level development. (Until they get yelled at for making a
mistake or having a different opinion or having a child.)

Some of the projects look amazing, and could potentially get picked up
commercially:

([http://hackaday.com/2012/11/01/one-button-audiobook-
player-m...](http://hackaday.com/2012/11/01/one-button-audiobook-player-made-
from-a-raspberry-pi/))

Audible should look into a vision-impaired friendly hardware player for audio
books.

~~~
j_s
For more info on the proprietary 'vision-impaired friendly hardware players'
available free from the US Library of Congress:

>
> [http://www.loc.gov/nls/reference/factsheets/readingdisabilit...](http://www.loc.gov/nls/reference/factsheets/readingdisabilities.html)

From here I found a list of many of the devices specifically intended for use
by people with disabilities:

> <http://www.daisy.org/tools/hplayback>

------
dylanpyle
Not sure why, but Chrome/Safari are misinterpreting this gzip as a file, thus
forcing a download (and there's no Content-Disposition header that I can see).
Anyone else experiencing this?

~~~
iSloth
Strange, to be on the safe side GZIP has been disabled.

Could be some Nginx config somewhere, had to install quite a lot of caching
quick when this got on the front page :)

Can you have another check?

~~~
iSloth
Looks to be a problem with W3Cache

~~~
iSloth
Can't replicate it anymore, so hopefully it's been sorted.

Disable/Enabled W3Cache, cleared out Memcache and it looks to be working now,
not that technical but got the job done :)

------
primitur
I'm using mine as a synthesizer .. its the cheapest digital synth platform I
own (and I have a few..)

Its pretty neat to be able to build onboard as well .. just having a compiler
onboard means so much, in terms of power and functionality.

------
jpdevereaux
I really like the idea of a portable web server - with a WiFi dongle (better
yet, a 3/4G dongle) and dynamic DNS it should be possible to carry the a piece
of the internet in one's pocket!

~~~
iSloth
The radio access network latency, and end user bandwidth costs make that a bit
hard to do at the moment, cool idea though.

------
learc83
I like the kiosk idea. Anyone know where to find a ~10" hdmi/usb capacitive
touchscreen?

~~~
TobbenTM
Lilliput has very reasonable touch.monitors with Linux support.

------
frozenport
I use mine as a oven timer.

~~~
iSloth
Don't suppose there is a Pi(e) in the oven :)?

------
schoash
would love to see a raspberry pi wifi crack box.

~~~
DanBC
([http://blog.pwnieexpress.com/post/24967860602/raspberry-
pwn-...](http://blog.pwnieexpress.com/post/24967860602/raspberry-pwn-a-
pentesting-release-for-the-raspberry))

